# New Belgium cruiser bikes



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

I seem to remember someone telling me that Black Sheep or some other skilled welder made some New Belgium cruiser bikes at one point. Is that true or does anyone have any more information on the history of the New Belgium cruisers? 

I see the newer ones pop up on CL all the time. What do the collectible ones look like?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Felt has been making the NBB bikes for some time now...


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I have one of the Electra ones from around 03 they tell me. Certainly not the same quality as the Felt editions. Cool none the less.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

the only blacksheep-new belgium connection i'm aware of is that the awesome commuter bikes they gave to one person (as a trade for their car) at each of their tour de fat stops, was a blacksheep. oh and they're both from fort collins.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A friend of mine here in Fort Collins used to have a shop in the 90's that sold Electra. He was ordering the cruisers from Electra for the brewery employee bonuses until the brewery began to order enough bikes to deal directly with Electra (and then later Felt, Schwinn, and Spot).

We see most of the models in regular use around Fort Collins, locked up outside stores, bars, etc.

Photos of all of them can be seen here:
http://www.cruizerbikes.com/New_Belgium_Cruisers.php

From the craigslist ad below, here is the complete list:
- 1999 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire Red/Purple/Chrome Fenders
- 2000 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire Yellow with Gold Glitter Seat
- 2001 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire A more antique red w/ tan seat.
- 2002 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire Silver/Red
- 2003 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire Sunshine Wheat/Cream
- 2004 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire Fire Engine Red/White
- 2005 Electra New Belgium/Fat Tire Green/White
- 2006 Electra New/Belgium/Fat Tire Flat Red
- 2006 Felt New Belgium/Fat Tire Robin's Egg Blue
- 2007 Felt New Belgium/Fat Tire Black
- 2007 Felt New Belgium/Fat Tire Red
- 2008 Felt New Belgium/Fat Tire Matte Red
- 2008 Spot New/Belgium/Fat Tire Brown 3 speed (not a cruiser).
- 2009 Schwinn New Belgium Candy Apple Red
- 2010 Felt New Belgium Gray with front Carver rack (made from beetle kill pine)

This collection for sale (not mine) in the Denver area includes one bike from each year. http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/2132901341.html

P.S. Giantbikeboy, it looks like yours is one of the inaugural 1999 editions.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

giantbikeboy said:


> Certainly not the same quality as the Felt editions. .


What is "quality" here anyway?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

almost $1k a pop....:skep:


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

awesome, thanks for the info everyone


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

My buddy has one that he used to ride on a daily bases, until both the pedals broke off, and the seat springs fell out from the bottom of the seat. That took about 4 months, it didn't look to me like it was meant to be ridden too much. I think it has become a ordainment in his garage now.


----------

